# General > Literature >  For The Forum

## wifie

I am for the forum
So many friends
So much fun to be had
Snipin - yeah
Ignore it!

I am for the forum
New members still they come
So much warmth and comedy
Community spirit
Live it!

I am for the forum
Please dinna close it
Something would be lost
Lost and gone forever
Sadness!

I am for the forum
Stand up be counted
Caithness rally
Get behind it
Save it!

----------


## silverfox57

hope so to,i for one will stand up to save it

----------


## justine

And many will feel the same way.

Nice one :Grin:

----------


## arana negra

Put me little hand up .............. can you see it all the way doon here ?

----------


## KCI

Missing the forum already, hope it comes back!

----------


## lynne duncan

my daily paper i widna miss it
but this link to my county i count on

any crack is sure to be found
here on the forum before on the paper

as wifie has said newcomers use it to announce themselves
to our place and to scope out us as well

yes we can argue but where canna

this site gives us a sense of community
that is sadly missing in many a street

hopefully a way can be found quite soon 
to allow the general its life again

----------


## Sporran

It would be sad to see the demise of the General Forum,
It can be interesting, entertaining, and never borin'
Some folk have challenged the rules
Thinking they are oh so cool
Perhaps they need to exercise a little more decorum!

----------


## teenybash

We stand at the gates of the forum,
Bawlin' an' greetin' an roarin',
No one can win,
so jist let us in,
this is now just silly and borin'. 

We need a place to speak out,
of that there isn't a doubt,
so be cruel no more,
an' open the door,
Cos it's hard for hours to pout!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Welcomefamily

We were all once generally together,
now we can take no part,
The grey cloud beckon overhead
No longer affairs of our mind and heart.

Unless orgers can become expressive
and argue in rythmic tones
With a lot less disagreement
we can kidnap other forum zones.

I could mix biodiversity with Darwin
and avatars with photographs
A quick stir of genealogy and women drivers
Ready to create a forum blast.

But ask your selves dear orgers
when we push the bounds
Please remember those poor moderators
and lets not take our guns to hound.

Their role is never easy
those actions have had to be done
I think most of us want back our forum
For debate, advice, but above all fun.

----------


## Lolabelle

I tried to write an ode
to say a lot and unload
but at poetry, I am hopeless
it ends up just making no sense

all I want to say is
I'm sorry we was bad
and now we are all sad
cause we just wants to posties  :Frown: 

told you I was no good at poetry  ::

----------


## kriklah

your all poets and dinae know its ::

----------


## Sporran

Nae langer can we see fit's 'e craic
'E General Forum's takin' a break
Ah must admit ah'm feelin' forlorn
Will it be back oan in 'e morn?

Ah dinna envy 'e job o' 'e moads
Yon chiels must be feelin' they're oan overload
They must be tearin' their hair oot richt noo
As they're decidin' 'e best thing til do!

Ah hope they'll listen til oor heartfelt pleas
Indeed, we're beggin' here oan oor knees
Maist o' us here try oor best til be good
Although there are ithers fa dinna, an' should!

So 'is lassagie's keepin' her fingers baith crossed
Dear admin an' moads we ken ye're 'e boss
Sae muny are missin' 'e General Forum
Withoot it us fowkies are feelin' forlor-un!

----------


## teenybash

I went to the forum today,
because I had something to say, 
But no one was in,
which is really a sin,
so I guess I'll just go away. 
Have we really all been that bad?
Is our humour pathetic and sad?
with the avatar war,
and pants posts galore,
Have we made the mods very mad. ::

----------


## northener

I sit and view a landscape 
that is greyish and light blue.
If you are looking on the .Org
then you can see it too.

A desolate land with no sound or words
of banter, thoughts and strife.
Instead a screen of grey and blue
devoid of intelligent life.

Some may curse and some may rail
and some may go away.
And some will plead and some will write -
begging some to stay.

But some move on and post and play
in another part of the site.
The posts go on in Jokes and Verse...
"Who of us was right?"

Right or wrong, it's we're where we are
and nothing can change that fact.
We look to Mods to sort it out
and hope we don't get blacked :Wink: .

Yet one day all this will go to ether
and we will go to dust.
And written on the .Orgers tombstone:

_"Suspended - but my cause was just"_.......

.

----------


## Melancholy Man

Let us be blesséd 
To chat under Northern Lights
On boson boons.

----------


## wifie

What wonderful poets on the org - hidden ones we never knew we had!  MM those are lovely words!  :Smile:

----------


## Melancholy Man

Darkness in Thurso
Winter's echoing silence beckons
Light, laughter gone.

----------


## Metalattakk

Haiku syllables,
In 5-7-5 format,
Must be adhered to.

 :Wink:

----------


## trix

> Haiku syllables,
> In 5-7-5 format,
> Must be adhered to.


oh how times are sad...
where on earth did things go wrong?
peace, mr modgod....

----------


## Metalattakk

Hullabaloo dies,
Autumnal peace apparent,
General board opens?

----------


## trix

no anytime soon
beeg discussions goin on...
til be or not til...................be?  ::

----------


## Sporran

Hooray, the General's open again, the General Forum is back!  :Grin: 
A pleasant surprise before my eyes, so goodbye snack attack!
We can post again, exchange our views, and discuss this and that
No need to go out, or get dressed up, you can do it from where you're at.

But one good thing came out of this all, something that really pleased me
We have Orgers with hidden talent out there, when it comes to poetry!
So keep up the good work, new found poets of Literature Forum
There's beauty in words and lines that rhyme - it makes the ordinary less borin'!  ::

----------


## Melancholy Man

> Haiku syllables,
> In 5-7-5 format,
> Must be adhered to.


Syllables matter less
Than sense or nonsense
Look, a September rose!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Syllables matter less
> Than sense or nonsense
> Look, a September rose!


A haiku worthy,
Of McGonagall in Spring,
Funny nonetheless!

----------


## Melancholy Man

Cold winter's day
Iron horse above water
Choo-choo, all go die-die.

----------


## oldmarine

I'm not a poet but I do enjoy the forum. I've met a lot of friends there and they remind me of my time spent in Caithness.

----------

